# Sleepwalking Doggie (Not A Golden)



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I've seen Tucker twitch his legs before but this is just nuts.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

OH MY GOSH that is the funniest thing I've ever seen!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Part 2 video!! He actually stands up and barks!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That just doesn't look normal. I'd hate to have him sleeping on my bed!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I wonder if that's some form of a seizure? Definitely strange!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm just seeing a big white square!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Here are the direct links..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2BgjH_CtIA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-0dzKH1Rfs


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh my goodness!! That has to be odd to wake up in the standing position!


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

That is hilarious! That dog must have some really wild dreams.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

missmarstar said:


> Part 2 video!! He actually stands up and barks!!


LOL That is SOOO strange!!!! I couldn't video tape that without laughing.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Some wild chase this dog is attending.The second does part looks very strange.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have to say that I think the dog is having a seizure. As Beau has seizures, that is the exact things that happen to him when he is seizing but it goes on for minutes like that. That dog is not running in his sleep. And when Beau comes out of the seizure it is exactly like that. I almost started crying watching it.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I have to say that I think the dog is having a seizure.



That was my thought too. That is most definitely not "normal".


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That's how dogs have seizures?? It definitely looks like running laying down to me...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is exactly what Beau does and also foams at the mouth and urinates all over himself. That second video confirmed it for me. Can you see how he has trouble controlling his body as he is getting up and staggering. That is not a normal thing for a healthy dog to do. And Beau also makes noise when he has the seizures sometimes. I can wake up from a dead sleep in two seconds when it starts. They are not silent. 

I feel bad that she makes jokes about it in the comments. I wonder if her vet would be laughing if he saw the videos. Probably not.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Wow really? I had no idea. (course I've never had a dog in my life till now).

They don't just kinda convulse like people? They can full out move like that??


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Yes, they can. If you look at his eyes and body in the second video, his eyes all glazed over and out of it and his body if very stiff and unsteady. And he almost like shakes himself like "WOOO" what happened. Beau does that same thing. He also has seizues where he just is sitting up while laying and shaking and staring off into space.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That's so strange. I wonder if this dog owner knows it, she seems to act like it's just a normal funny thing.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

That is so sad if he is indeed having a seizure. Is it possible to post a comment on this video to her at you tube? I think she needs to be informed. Poor boy. His owner thinks he is dreaming and running in some meadow in his sleep.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

PJD001 said:


> That is so sad if he is indeed having a seizure. Is it possible to post a comment on this video to her at you tube? I think she needs to be informed. Poor boy. His owner thinks he is dreaming and running in some meadow in his sleep.



Looks like mylissyk has already done so, as well as a few others previously.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I posted a comment too. Also Anderson Cooper showed that video on his show and I left a comment in there too. I also suggested she show the video to her vet and I bet he wouldnt laugh and think it was funny. 

Michelle, I hope I havent made you feel bad. If you have never seen a dog seize you would not know what it looks like.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I too thought the same thing by watching these video's. That dog is sezing! Poor baby! I hope the owner sees the comments and had him checked out!


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow, that second video is quite disturbing.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sucker For Gold said:


> Wow, that second video is quite disturbing.



There is also a 3rd video that's the most disturbing of all. It can be found if you go to all videos by that user. Yikes.. poor dog..


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

wow i am glad i read the seizure comments now as i too thought he was dreaming.

poor old thing.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> I posted a comment too. Also Anderson Cooper showed that video on his show and I left a comment in there too. I also suggested she show the video to her vet and I bet he wouldnt laugh and think it was funny.
> 
> Michelle, I hope I havent made you feel bad. If you have never seen a dog seize you would not know what it looks like.


Well, I kinda do just cuz I thought a dog running in it's sleep is funny... now I'm just really sad to think that dogs around the world have that happening to them


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

I saw this a few days ago and was wondering what you guys thought about it. I felt bad for the dog (when I thought he was sleepwalking). You're not supposed to wake a sleepwalking human, can you imagine how it would be (if you thought the dog was sleepwalking)...with his hair up like that? I don't know...now that you guys think it's a seizure I REALLY feel bad for the dog


----------



## *~Pry&Kasper~* (Dec 25, 2008)

poor baby  

remember the dog that was attacking his own paw, also very sad


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Looked like a seizure to me. I hope they had him checked. If it isn't he needs a good sleep therapist


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I also commented on youtube and she is mad at me, she told be I oviasly never had a dog, if she only knew. I tried.


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

This is freaky and funny at the same time.


----------

